# Mini Z Hot Dawg Race?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I posted this on the THRC site. Hope to see yall there.

Trey has been nice enough to hold a few races on Sundays for guys like me who ususaly work on Saturdays. I sure would like to see a good turn out. The first race is sheduled for the 17th and I was wondering if yall would be interested in throwing some food into the mix? Like that one day we cooked some Hot Dawgs, sausage and those awsome fajitas that Eduardo brought. I realize that time may prohibit actually cooking onsite, so all options are open. Like having pizza delivered, or a couple of buckets of chicken, whatever.. Hope yall get my drift. The idea is to have fun and create as much comradery as possible and there is no better way than through racing toy cars and getting fat!







Maybe we could start a tradition.

Being that I get rarely get to race on Saturdays, this is pretty important to me and I really hope for a great turn out, or at least memoriable ones. Another thing. Its been established in the past that racing on Sundays doesnt work for everyone. I would appreciate that only positive responses for Sunday racing are posted so as not to bring others down that may show up otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I can have the pit out.Just say the word.I,ll be there early settin up the track


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Coolness MackDaddy!*

Scot and his son are coming too. Joe hasnt posted up yet but we have talked before about Sunday racing. Josh, you going?

Lets make this race as much fun as possible guys. My doctor told me today that I may not live though Monday. 

If I keep running my car on I10. :headknock


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats no lie! I was on I10 this weekend and you Houstonites are freaking CRAZY on that road...lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



mongo88 said:


> Thats no lie! I was on I10 this weekend and you Houstonites are freaking CRAZY on that road...lol


You every try to "Hack" a 18 wheeler with a Mini Z? :rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

good luck with ur race......hope all works out


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Im gunna be there.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hope ya'll have fun! any racing is better than no racing at all................no offense

good luck to everyone that attends

ronnie


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be there. One case of Bud Light, one case of Miller Lite... 

I'll also be working on setting up the F1 for oval. I'm planning on dialing in a little "wedge" and "stagger" so that I can drive the car with throttle only and leave my left hand for proper NASCAR refreshment.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Ronnie*



URDADDY said:


> hope ya'll have fun! any racing is better than no racing at all................no offense
> 
> good luck to everyone that attends
> 
> ronnie


Thats the idea. To have fun!! :dance: These cars are a blast to race and on top of that we be BBQing and enjoying some suds.  You really should try them. I wouldnt lie, they are a blast!

Josh, we car pooling? You wanna hit it early and make a grocery stop on the way and pick some stuff up? You wanna eat, you gotta work! :cloud:

Joe. Light beer. BawawwAAAwAW


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Too bad this wasnt this past weekend, I might have been able to swing by and check it out. Not sure the wife would have gone for it though, but Im sure the kids would have helped me out on that one...lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



mongo88 said:


> Too bad this wasnt this past weekend, I might have been able to swing by and check it out. Not sure the wife would have gone for it though, but Im sure the kids would have helped me out on that one...lol


Ill keep you advised of the schedule and there are cars for rent to race. We will get you hooked up. Just let us know when you can come in from Austin and Im sure we can get you interested in these little cars, that are cheap, and very "Kid Friendly"  Maybe even Kevin will show up! Hint, hint!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there. Mongo, you won't believe how much fun these cars are. Josh, bring the Saber with you. If I run it you can run the NM in your FET car. That's what I ran at practice a couple weeks ago, it's actually real quick.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Gary - I'm bringing the Bud Light for you! Gotta watch out for that girlish figure of yours... hahahahahha!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah biff I dont wanna here about you saying macdonalds is bad for you when you refuse to stop drinking budweiser. lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Ill keep you advised of the schedule and there are cars for rent to race. We will get you hooked up. Just let us know when you can come in from Austin and Im sure we can get you interested in these little cars, that are cheap, and very "Kid Friendly"  Maybe even Kevin will show up! Hint, hint!


I have no clue when Im gonna head back that way again. We have been in Katy twice in the last month though...lol


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

well then you were only about 15 minutes away from treys track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Whatcha talking about?*



ruf4play said:


> Gary - I'm bringing the Bud Light for you! Gotta watch out for that girlish figure of yours... hahahahahha!


I have the body of a Greek God!

thats been dead for 10,000 years......

Bring the chassis too bro!

Hey yall. The dude from work that I have been running the ZipZap with, is ready to upgrade. He's talking X-mUd. Ewww!  But I didnt want to force the issue about going up a step further and get a Mini. I've thrown some numbers at him but Im not sure he wants tp spend all that much money.....................Yet! He says he wouldnt be interested in racing, BUT, he is coming to the track Sunday. To watch mostly but I know for a fact that he likes to eat and drink beer.  Anyhoo, he's cool and would be a good fit with the Mini crowd. We need to gang up and sell him on why he should skip the X-Mud and get a Z. He has a 68 Camaro and is a piston head, but I know he will go for a certain body style rather than performance. Chris and Trey, he's gonna love yalls vettes. Make sure they are visible at ALL times.  He will be drawn to those kind of cars. Thats when yalls marketing skills need to kick in. If anyone has a car and radio for sale at a price that will convince him to skip the X-Fod and go straight to the Z, bring it. Even if its an 01 or RM I dont think it matters at this time. We can worry about him getting competetive later. I've known Duane for 15 years and if we play this right, we get a new racers.

Gentlemen, lock and load!

Tom Berringer, Platoon!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Im ready to race babY!

REEb!

*RACING*

*And the Dawgs!*


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

My favorite variation of that phrase is:

"I have the body of a god. Too bad it's buddha..."


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ruf4play said:


> My favorite variation of that phrase is:
> 
> "I have the body of a god. Too bad it's buddha..."


 In that case Joe, you have the hair of a god too. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah Joe, I saw a shirt with that same phrase on it this past weekend at the mall, it was one of the few that actually made me laugh. 

Hey Biff, if you have a stock motor and an extra crystal that dude can have my car, since Josh is giving me his car I figure I can give mine to somebody that would be interested in racing. I'm actually going to be there Sunday so I can pass the stuff over to that guy, let me know.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, I have several stock motors. They're a little tired, but probably just right for somebody starting out. He can get all the xmod outlaw channels from RS for like $15 or $20.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> In that case Joe, you have the hair of a god too. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


Not funny...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Kev!*



KevinLRC said:


> Yeah Joe, I saw a shirt with that same phrase on it this past weekend at the mall, it was one of the few that actually made me laugh.
> 
> Hey Biff, if you have a stock motor and an extra crystal that dude can have my car, since Josh is giving me his car I figure I can give mine to somebody that would be interested in racing. I'm actually going to be there Sunday so I can pass the stuff over to that guy, let me know.


You rock dude! He was all set to spend $150 on a X-Dog tonight. He should be posting up soon. Bu I've got a really good kit motor and a Speedy 05 I think he should try.  I got chrystals covered too. And that $150 he was gonna spend on the X-Frog now can go towards some aftermarket bling!:spineyes:

He mentioned today that he MIGHT try racing. Eh eh eh eh! Yall know happens after that! We get a new racer. :wink:

The dudes cool too.

Thanks Kevin. You got BRT sKilLZ!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Get er Done Chris. lmao!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I've earned my beer belly! 

What time do the doors open? Im ready to race!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

11am,I,ll be there about 9 to set up track


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I'll see you guys there.

Biff, it's always good to get somebody to start racing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Yea!*



KevinLRC said:


> Well I'll see you guys there.
> 
> Biff, it's always good to get somebody to start racing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The dude has alot of questions and he has been checking in, but he has never posted on a BBS before. Maybe he will register today and get the nerve to post.  

I should of told him the "Time Card Girl" hangs out in here. He'd be all UP in this thang! LOL. Naturally, like a noob, most of his questions were about bodys. Which RM fits the MM and so on. Thats something I know nothing about. But this is be a great race this weekend. I just know it. Im BiFf and I know these things. There is no other bifF like the rEaL dEal.

Kevin. Josh got his/your car dialed like a Rolex. All you have to do is drive it. You cant drive these things like a B4 at K&M. Theres no ripping into the corners and flipping it sidewerds. Rippin and flippin doesnt work here. Enter the turn slow, come out hard. 

I hope you run good dangit. You allways have kicked my butt at K&M but we had some good races at PR. Im ready to DICE!  One thing for sure, there wont be a lack of competetion for you even if you figger these cars really fast. Joe, Trey and Scot will be there and they know what there doing.

One thing is for sure. Were gonna fire up the grill, maybe toss down a few cool ones, and race little toy cars that go really fast......


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I really don't care how good I do. lol I just wanna hang out, eat some dogs and drink some cold beverages, and maybe if there's some extra time do some racing.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Kevin call me in da morning if ya can on my cell!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Weather's not looking good for Q'ing. We better have some alternate plans. I have a small electric grill we can do dogs on, I'll bring it.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Remember last summer when it wouldnt stop raining? lol and to think some pp are happy that its raining. Not me man the rain practically ruined my summer last year.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Good idea Chris.*

Its too late to change the menu now. We may get a grill going but its smart to have a back up plan.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Kevin*



KevinLRC said:


> Yeah, I really don't care how good I do. lol I just wanna hang out, eat some dogs and drink some cold beverages, and maybe if there's some extra time do some racing.


Not me! I feel good. If my car is hooked up tomarrow Im pulling full leeever and going for the win.  After my racing is over, then Ill partake in the adult beverages. If my car isnt working, Ill start early. :work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Josh is about to walk out the door and pick me up now. Were gonna stop at Wallyworld and pick up the dawgs, chips and plates. Scot is bringing the condiments and buns. Danny is bringing Tofu and bean sprouts. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*That was fun!*

I totaly had a blast today. Thats what racing is about! Thanks Trey.

Kevin. You did alot better today than your first race in Minis. Get some track time in and Im sure youll be hunting with the big dogs soon. I think Duane was blown away with the car you gave him. Knowing him like I have for the last 15 years, he moved everything out of his kitchen and is running laps right now:rotfl: Wont be long before he has a track set up in his garage too. LOL

Im pretty happy with my progress today. My third Mini Z race and I qualified 4th. In the main I worked my way up to second but couldnt hold it for long. I got nervous. 

Heres a picture of our two newest Mini Zers.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank You Gary. Nice turn out and the dogs were great.We,ll do this on a regular basis I,m sure. I think the rotating schedule will work and am working on an idea to do a series this way between guys who don,t nessacarily every race with each other directly.Some guys do the Fri thing and some Sunday but is scored all together. Later


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Trey*

It WAS a good turn out huh? We might not get as many people as on Saturdays but its a good time to BBQ, work on set ups and just have fun. I was surprised that there were no F1s running but the 1/18th scale cars were great to watch. I havent driven one yet.

*HINT HINT! :slimer: *

Yea, I like the Friday night and Sunday idea. My buddy from work has the same hours as I do so Saturdays will be far and few between for us. BTW, he is HOOKED! LOL. All he talked about today was how *****in the track was, how fast the cars go and how cool the people were there. I got some rubber mat track stuff Im gonna give him tomarrow and design a tight layout for him to get some practice with. He's my new protege. I aint telling Josh NO MORE~

Anyhoo, thanks to everyone who came out and went the extra mile to make this hobby so great. And a great place to race!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had alot of fun this weekend. Good to hear any kind of RC is growing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



mongo88 said:


> Sounds like you guys had alot of fun this weekend. Good to hear any kind of RC is growing.


No kidding bro! It takes "Teamwork" to make the hobby grow. Props go out to hundreds of people who put their minds to it, and to the months we spent in Babblefish brainstorming ideas as a board. Not that I miss those days though. LOL

Little at a time bro. Little bit at a time.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

whats the matter biff? Tired of getting lapped by me?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Seems like RC in general is starting to come back again. We had 8 heats at NCRC in Austin this past weekend. Kind of a mini big race though. Had people from San Antonio, Killeen, and Waco all made the trip. Not as many electric as I would have liked though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Eh eh eh eh!*



celticpride311 said:


> whats the matter biff? Tired of getting lapped by me?


I brought you into this world, I can take you out! 

I didnt teach you everything I know. Just enough to make you reckless and cocky.

Heres the score.

Biff. *47 wins over Josh!*

Josh. 2 wins over Biff.

Want to borrow my calculater bro? :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



mongo88 said:


> Seems like RC in general is starting to come back again. We had 8 heats at NCRC in Austin this past weekend. Kind of a mini big race though. Had people from San Antonio, Killeen, and Waco all made the trip. Not as many electric as I would have liked though.


Good news! I wonder why electric is slowing down though. You think its because of Monster Truck RTRs?


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

whats cool about those 2 is that they were by 5 laps, lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Any slack in Electric can be attributed to mans natural tendency to loud and smelly nitro powered things.ARGHHHHH!!! kinda thing. Now as man evolves and starts to stand straight up his tendency will become more inteligent,quiet, and refined and will go towards more sopisticated things requiring more thought and skill to pilot.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Actually, 8th is the big class. We had 3 heats the other night and only one of the MT's. 8th is getting more and more affordable so its becoming more popular. 


Now, with the new li-po cells and brushless systems, I can see electric making a comeback. There are already tracks around the country running truck classes with the li-pos and they are running 15-20 minute mains with them. Some even run with the nitros and have to make mandatory stop and go's in the pits to make it fair for the poor nitros having to get gas...lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*HUMM??? Trey*

I was wondering why I slouch slightly nowadays. Flashlights and Nitro is MY LIFE!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Me to! Just havin fun with you guys.I figured that would get some reactions.I,ve got some nitro F1,s I,ll never get rid of


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I think the never ending battery wars and the added reliability and speed of the nitro motors is what has killed electric racing. Nitro seems to have a higher "cool" factor for most people as well which attracts more new people into racing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, when's NCRC open? I'm going to be in Round Rock on Wed and Thurs next week, if tey're open I'm going to bring toys.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

They are always open for practice as long as theres daylight. They keep the panel for the lights locked during the week. There is a box for the practice fees by the pit area. I forget what the fees are but you can go to the website and check it out.

www.ncontrolrc.com


----------

